# 820 application - healthcheck - parental leave pay



## annna (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi 

o.k. I (finally) lodged my 820/801 application today 
I actually had an appointment for my health check yesterday, because my plan was to lodge an complete application to speed things up. 
But then I had the suspicion that I might be pregnant and cancelled my appointment (because you must not X-ray while pregnant, as it may harm the baby)
Now i have a few questions:
1. is it right, that i won't be able to get my 820 visa granted, as long as i won't do the health check?
2. in case i'll find out, that i'm not pregnant (which would be next week) should i just do the health check and hand it in, or shall i better wait, until my case officer will tell me to do it??
3. i know i can get medicare on the bridging visa a, but would i also be eligible for parental leave pay??

Here is the exact text of centrelink: 
...to receive the parental leave pay you must be living in Australia and
- have Australian citizenship, or
- hold a permanent visa, or
- hold a special category visa, or hold a certain temporary visa type for example a partner provisional, interdependency or temporary protection visa

So, that tells me, that i would get it when i'm on my 820 (temporary) and 810 (permanent) visa, but what about the bridging visa? 
Is the bridging visa one of the last named ones?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi,

If it were me I would get the medical done as soon as you know it's safe and then send it in straight away.

Also, no, you won't get access to any parenting payments on a bridging visa, you have to wait until the 820 is granted.

If you are having a baby and your sponsor is an Australian citizen or PR, then the baby bonus / family tax benefit / parenting payment can be registered under the sponsor's name, even if they are the father of the child. I have confirmed all of this recently with Centrelink.

So really, being on an 820, you aren't missing out on much except welfare for unemployed people. Your family unit will still be eligible for payments to assist raising your child(ren).


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

annna said:


> Hi
> 
> o.k. I (finally) lodged my 820/801 application today
> I actually had an appointment for my health check yesterday, because my plan was to lodge an complete application to speed things up.
> ...


I believe you can still get your medicals done even if you're pregnant. - see http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf - but the wording would appear to indicate you may need to wait to be able to have the x-ray for the final decision.



> Pregnant visa applicants and the chest x-ray
> requirement
> The department does not recommend that a pregnant visa
> applicant undergoes a chest x-ray. This is because there is a
> ...


Also, you will not be entitled to parental leave pay unless you meet the income requirements - which you needed to have earnt over the past 26 weeks - it is the baby bonus that your partner may be able to get if anything, but again its income tested so if your partner is expected to earn over the threshold in the next 6 months you will not be eligible.


----------



## annna (Jun 27, 2013)

ooh, that's good news!! 
Well, as i read before, it might take up to 13 months anyway until i get my 820 Visa, so i'll be definitely on the bridging visa when our baby is born. 
But i'm happy, as long as my partner (Australian by birth) can still apply for baby/bonus or parental pay.
He'll give me the money anyway  haha
Thank you very much for your answer!!


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

I just stumbled upon this http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1392.pdf...


----------



## annna (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you kmarees!!
I did not know about that form!!!
I called Medibank Health Solutions and they told me on the phone, its common not to do the health check at all when you're pregnant. But do it all together after delivery..

So i should better do the check but without chest-xray now and fill in this form!

Would you just do it and send it in as quick as possible, or should i wait, until i get a case officer and an application number (or reference number or whatever my case will be labelled with)
I'm worried, if i just send it in, that they won't add it to my application.... but on the other side, I want to do everything that's possible to speed things up!!!


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

I would just wait until you have the HAP ID and instruction from your CO - but many people have different thoughts on this. The point is that doing it sooner than they need will not necessarily speed up your application. 

When your CO is assigned, you should get notification with contact details. Send them a letter from your GP/Obstetrician immediatly at this point with your due date ect (once you have it confirmed of course, we're still talking hypothetically aren't we??) and discuss with them doing all the medical bar the x-ray.


----------



## annna (Jun 27, 2013)

kmarees1986 said:


> I would just wait until you have the HAP ID and instruction from your CO - but many people have different thoughts on this. The point is that doing it sooner than they need will not necessarily speed up your application.
> 
> When your CO is assigned, you should get notification with contact details. Send them a letter from your GP/Obstetrician immediatly at this point with your due date ect (once you have it confirmed of course, we're still talking hypothetically aren't we??) and discuss with them doing all the medical bar the x-ray.


 Yes, we're still talking hypothetically...But i don't want to risk something, so i better wait until I know for sure. 
By then (next week) i should have a CO and the ID so whatever I'll do next week (doing the full health check or just half the health check and filing in the form) i will report directly to MY CO 
...hope i'll get a good one


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

annna said:


> Yes, we're still talking hypothetically...But i don't want to risk something, so i better wait until I know for sure.
> By then (next week) i should have a CO and the ID so whatever I'll do next week (doing the full health check or just half the health check and filing in the form) i will report directly to MY CO
> ...hope i'll get a good one


Me too and best wishes - I hope you get the good news you're looking for!


----------



## annna (Jun 27, 2013)

kmarees1986 said:


> me too and best wishes - i hope you get the good news you're looking for!


thank you!!!!!!!


----------

